# air hitch suggestions



## kpgray (Mar 13, 2006)

We're looking for a 5th wheel hitch and are seriously considering one of the air hitch ones.
I've read other posts where some people think it was the best $ spent.  
I'd appreciate any feedback/suggestions on brands; and hearing if they are worth the extra $; and if they make a difference.

Thanks!


----------

